# Portfolio of my favorite Eos M pics of the last year...



## Ivan Muller (Dec 4, 2014)

With all the talk of the new rumored Eos M I had a look at some of my images made with my Eos M, 22mm and standard zoom lenses over the last year or so and selected this small portfolio to showcase how versatile this little camera can be....

The rest of the portfolio of 16 images can be viewed here at : http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/2014/12/some-of-my-favourite-eos-m-pictures.html


----------



## distant.star (Dec 4, 2014)

.
Thanks, IM. Your images are always a great treat!


----------



## Ivan Muller (Dec 4, 2014)

My pleasure...I am glad someone enjoys them!


----------



## bholliman (Jan 7, 2015)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice! Love the fun quirky style. Cat in window is my favorite.

On most of those shots, it appears that the saturation and black levels are pumped a bit. Is that how you achieved the higher contrast/depth and saturation of the colors? Deep blue skies, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 8, 2015)

Thnaks and yes, I have been experimenting with Viveza LR plugin with these images...I definitely made them a lot more saturated and contrasty than I normally do, as you rightly noticed...


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice series. I especially like the cat in window.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 8, 2015)

Ivan Muller said:


> Thnaks and yes, I have been experimenting with Viveza LR plugin with these images...I definitely made them a lot more saturated and contrasty than I normally do, as you rightly noticed...



Thanks for the explanation. I think your edits work for the most part. Some folks may find they go too far but it's subjective. If they were any more dark or saturated, sure. But since many of them are in daylight, I think it's good. Who doesn't like to see a nice blue sky?


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 9, 2015)

rusty, I think one shouldn't take the 'technical quality' of web images too seriously...I often try out new processes and also often find the images on the web are slightly more saturated than the originals...anyway after a huge tiff has been put through the wringer to become a small 90dpi webfile, I am amazed that they actually still look so good!

I have taken both my eos m's and the two lenses in to Canon to fix AF and lens sharpness problems ...hopefully when they come back they will be even better than before!


----------

